# 

## vasiliymitrofanov

,   . 
,        
  .
          ,  ( )
  .      
   (   ) 

 :


 ,      ,  
       ,  
       .   
      .   
     ,   
 .

  ,   
 ,   ,     
   .     , 

,    ,   .



     ,    
  .

  ,   
    ,  
  ,     .

  ,       ,   .


        3  2015 
  9673 ,     10436 , 
  7951 ,   9396 .

   . 
    4  2015   
     71-  08  
2016 .


 8120 .,    8720 .,   
6684 .,   8434 .

    4 
 2015      
  26  27  2016 .


 7863 .,    8445 .,   
6473 .,   7982 .



 ,      ,  
   .

----------

